# Solved: Hughes Sat Internet ?.



## Fidelista (Jan 17, 2004)

Was hoping to hear some input from those using HughesNet Satellite Internet.
I am now living in area without option for DSL -- Cable --or Wireless.
I am not interested in a comparison with other type services as much as peoples experience with Hughes. I have done some reading --but know no one using it.
For me , dial-up and Sat are the only options. 
Hope some users will respond . Thank you .  >f


----------



## Kitch (Mar 27, 2005)

We had a satellite connection through (Direcway) Hughes at work until recently.

This was the only broadband option when we first relocated. Though it was OK, better
than dial-up, it wasn't particularly fast, wasn't cheap & occasionally broke down in adverse
weather conditions.

We now have a (1Mb) DSL connection at about a third of the cost & the speed difference is 
amazing.

I don't want to put you off if it's your only option, but it might be worth finding out what they
can offer & if anyone else in your area is using it what their experiences are.


----------



## linskyjack (Aug 28, 2004)

Fidelista, I'm amazed that living in Florida you can't get broadband. Do you live on the panhandle or on the keys. I don't get it.


----------



## Yankee Rose (Jul 14, 1999)

Fidelista: Have you checked to see if EV-DO is available in your area?


----------



## SIR****TMG (Aug 12, 2003)

Fast to download but slow to up load also I think its still hooked to your phoneline or use to be.It use to be about $70. 00 per month, plus you bought the dish extra, took a special dish. But things may of changed since 1998.


----------



## buddythedog (Feb 18, 2005)

Satellite broadband is two way. No phone line needed. There is no reason to get it if you have something else available. If you don't it's better than dialup. It's very weather dependant and it's not always your weather but often somewhere nearby. I live where it snows frequently. Fortunately I can reach the dish from a side roof to be able to whack it with a broom to knock the snow off it and get reception back. I'm sure that works well for dish alignment.


----------



## Gabriel (May 2, 2003)

I looked into it for the area I am in, and actually wanted to know if I could use it whereever I moved to, as I move around a lot, and am sometimes remote for months at a time.
It seemed costly for the equipment, and then monthly, and also no real guarantee that I could actually get it to function if I did move remote, and the two people that knew the most about it (they sell it) disagreed on certain important points???
Because I got so many mixed messages, I haven't pursued it.


----------



## Fidelista (Jan 17, 2004)

Thank you all -- I think I will pass on Sat internet. 
I am just short of wireless range --so I will wait.
Comcast has cable --but several miles away on state road-- I live on county road , and I have bought home in semi-rural area--it is not worth running cable to just a few wide-spread homes. DSL is out of question because service is spotty at best in Florida --even in city---some neighborhoods not served.
I did notice that if someone has problem with Direct/Hughes --their tech help is -- something like $25 per half hour :down: .
I think I will stick with dial-up until Clearwire --or other wireless gets within range .
Thanks again >f


----------



## norton850 (Mar 9, 2004)

I live on the top of a large hill/mountain depending on your point of view. Cable is never coming up here as there is too big of a stretch between the buildings at the top and bottom of the hill. So I have Hughes satellite. Agree with most of the comments, but tech support has alway been free and usually the accents aren't too bad.


----------



## lisaa7002 (Jul 14, 2003)

I have had Hughesnet for about 2 weeks. The support is covered for 15 months parts & labor -least that's what they told me. I have had a couple of bugs - one with my router which they were prompt & helpful fixing (free). Very little hold time getting them on the phone. It is expensive, but after having dial up for so long it is well worth it. I am paying $60 a month for the basic speed, and haven't had any trouble doing what I want. I have two little ones that could never play at the kids sites because they wouldn't load at 24kbs. & They just love this. I realize that my short term use may not be a very helpful critique, but I just wanted to throw my 2 cents in.
I also tried to get Wild Blue (sat service) They sent me the equipment & a month later no one had installed (after 4 days of rescheduling, & "We have to put you on the new Satellite") it so I sent it back.
I was connected to Hughes within 5 days of calling them & am quite pleased with it. Good Luck! Lisa


----------



## Fidelista (Jan 17, 2004)

THANK YOU LISA!  >f


----------

